# lake blackshear ducks???



## sullivanmartin19 (Jul 10, 2010)

just wondering if anyone hunts ducks on blackshear?


----------



## Burritoboy (Jul 11, 2010)

Lots of guys hunt them, not too many kill anything.  Scout, Scout, and Scout.  Then determine if you think it is worth it.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 11, 2010)

Take a number, have a seat, and wait for your number to be called...if you dont llike the wait time........might wanna think about gettin there a tad earlier.

Kinda sounds like a doctor's office huh? Yeah thats bout what its like down there some times. WAY  to many people!


----------



## leeledger (Jul 11, 2010)

Had some success, but it's not worth having to camp out to get your spot on opening day.


----------



## dualsurfacedrives (Jul 11, 2010)

ive gotten up early to make sure i would get my spot, gotten there first and had guys come in to my spot, we flashed them off but they never left, they skybusted at every bird they saw


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 12, 2010)

Not worth the gas..............


----------



## bird_dawg (Jul 13, 2010)

We had one good year in the last 5. There are a lot of folks but luckily I've not had any unfortunate run ins with anyone yet. If you find the ducks it can be a fun time!


----------



## Havana Dude (Jul 13, 2010)

dualsurfacedrives said:


> ive gotten up early to make sure i would get my spot, gotten there first and had guys come in to my spot, we flashed them off but they never left, they skybusted at every bird they saw



Found that to be the case in most places. One reason I hung it up. Don't have the time to scout out new places, and a Mississippi or Louisiana trip is out of the question for me. I got tired of spending the better part of a night in 30 deg. weather on a boat holding a spot, just to have jerks pull in there at daybreak. Not good for blood pressure.


----------



## bird_dawg (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't they pull the water this year? Where we hunt it makes it tough to get in there when the water is pulled.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jul 26, 2010)

A few ducks and lots of hunters and stumps.


----------

